# My summer video from Portugal



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

*My summer vacations ...... from Portugal*

Hello from Portugal :smilewinkgrin:

This is my last film, made on my summer vacations at Ponte de Lima - oldest village in Portugal, last month of July.
It's a goodbye for my Contour HD 720, that I'm going to trade for a Go Pro. Prefer the Countour Plus but the price are exaggerated for a common trail rider that do some footage for fun!!
Edit with iMovie 11, music :headphones: from Amor electro - A Máquina (sorry, Portuguese band, great voice)






Hope you like!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## silverstick (Jan 15, 2006)

I liked it, good work :thumbsup:


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

Ponte de Lima its very close to my home. I live in Barcelos only 30km away 
when i have time iam going ride in that nice trails
btw nice job


----------

